# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  ماذا عن أولاد المشايخ الكبار (ابن باز والألباني والعثيمين) هل منهم مشايخ ودعاة؟

## رياض النضرة

هل من أخبار عن أولاد هؤلاء الأعلام رحمة الله عليهم؟
...........
أقصد إن كان منهم من على درب آباءهم في العلم والدعوة و.....إلخ
وشكر الله لكم

----------


## أبو القاسم المصري

ليست هذه مراتب وراثية يرثها الابن عن أبيه وإنما هي مواهب ربانية يهبها الله لمن يشاء
وكثير من أبناء العلماء علماء لكن ليس هذا بالضرورة
لكن حبذا لو يجيبنا أحد

----------


## أبو الفداء أحمد بن طراد

كان الشيخ محمد رشيد على درب أبيه على رضا ، وكذاك الشيخ القاسمي على درب والده وجده ، وكذاك الشيخ ناصيف اليازجي ( النصراني) في  الآداب وورثه :الشيخ إبراهيم اليازجي ، والأستاذ خليل اليازجي ، والآنسة وردة اليازجي ، وكذاك الشيخ عبد الله الآلوسي تبعه ابنه محمود ، ونعمان ، وعبد الله ، ثم محمود شكري ، وكذاك الإمام الشوكاني تبعه أخوه يحي وابنه عبد الله ،
والشيخ الجبرتي تبعه عبد الرحمن ابنه المؤرخ ، والشيخ شبلي النعماني تبعه ابن خاله الفراهي ، وكذاك الشيخ محمد شاكر تبعه أحمد ومحمود و عبد السلام هارون

----------


## رياض النضرة

> ليست هذه مراتب وراثية يرثها الابن عن أبيه وإنما هي مواهب ربانية يهبها الله لمن يشاء
> وكثير من أبناء العلماء علماء لكن ليس هذا بالضرورة
> لكن حبذا لو يجيبنا أحد


.................
نعم صحيحٌ قيلك، إنما العلم بالتعلم...
وإنما أراد أخوك مزيد معرفة عن هؤلاء العلماء الجهابذة، وإلا يكفي أن آباءهم لم ينالوا ما نالوا من العلم....
أضم صوتي إلى صوتك قائلا:
حبذا لو يجيبنا أحد

----------


## رياض النضرة

> كان الشيخ محمد رشيد على درب أبيه على رضا ، وكذاك الشيخ القاسمي على درب والده وجده ، وكذاك الشيخ ناصيف اليازجي ( النصراني) في  الآداب وورثه :الشيخ إبراهيم اليازجي ، والأستاذ خليل اليازجي ، والآنسة وردة اليازجي ، وكذاك الشيخ عبد الله الآلوسي تبعه ابنه محمود ، ونعمان ، وعبد الله ، ثم محمود شكري ، وكذاك الإمام الشوكاني تبعه أخوه يحي وابنه عبد الله ،
> والشيخ الجبرتي تبعه عبد الرحمن ابنه المؤرخ ، والشيخ شبلي النعماني تبعه ابن خاله الفراهي ، وكذاك الشيخ محمد شاكر تبعه أحمد ومحمود و عبد السلام هارون


..................
بارك الله فيك  ونفع بك...
فائدة فعلا...

----------


## معاذ احسان العتيبي

> كان الشيخ محمد رشيد على درب أبيه على رضا ، وكذاك الشيخ القاسمي على درب والده وجده ، وكذاك الشيخ ناصيف اليازجي ( النصراني) في  الآداب وورثه :الشيخ إبراهيم اليازجي ، والأستاذ خليل اليازجي ، والآنسة وردة اليازجي ، وكذاك الشيخ عبد الله الآلوسي تبعه ابنه محمود ، ونعمان ، وعبد الله ، ثم محمود شكري ، وكذاك الإمام الشوكاني تبعه أخوه يحي وابنه عبد الله ،
> والشيخ الجبرتي تبعه عبد الرحمن ابنه المؤرخ ، والشيخ شبلي النعماني تبعه ابن خاله الفراهي ، وكذاك الشيخ محمد شاكر تبعه أحمد ومحمود و عبد السلام هارون


وأزيدك ( قاسم وابنه محمد وابن محمد ابراهيم - سلسلة - منهم إمام الحرم _ عبد المحسن القاسم _ وصاحب المطويات الدعوية _ عبد الملك القاسم _ . 
أما أبناء العلماء - ابن باز والألباني والعثيمين - فلا أعلم منهم سوى أنّ منهم يحيون تراث آباءهم . ومنهم طلبة فقط .

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله وابنه الشيخ احمد حفظه الله  وقد كان الشيخ رحمه الله يحبه حباً عظيماً  . 

الشيخ عبدالله بن حميد رحمه الله وابنه سماحة الشيخ د. صالح ( رئيس المجلس الاعلى للقضاء وعضو هيئة كبار العلماء وامام وخطيب المسجد الحرام والاستاذ بالمعهد العالي للقضاء )  وابنه الشيخ د. أحمد ( الاستاذ بكلية الشريعه بجامعة ام القرى ) والشيخ إبراهيم .

----------


## الورقات

الشيخ عبدالعزيز الشبل رحمه الله ، تبعه ابنه الشيخ  علي حفظه الله . 
والشيخ عبدلله الزامل  رحمه الله  تبعه ابنه الشيخ عبدالمحسن حفظه الله .

ومن آل قاسم الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن ابراهيم حفظه الله ، والشيخ عبدالرحمن رحمه الله صاحب الحواشي .

والشيخ محمد المختار حفظه الله تبع أبوه . 
والشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي تبعه ابناه الشيخ محمد المختار والشيخ عبدالله .

وال قدامه ، وال تيمية .

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

الشيخ عبد الله بن جبرين وابنه د-عبد الرحمن 
والشيخ صالح الاطرم وابنه د- عبد الرحمن
والشيخ محمد السبيل امام الحرم المكي  وابنه د- عمر رحمه الله امام الحرم المكي  
والشيخ عبدالله خياط امام الحرم المكي  وابنه د- اسامة امام الحرم المكي
والشيخ صالح  العشماوي الفلسطيني المدرس بالحرم المكي  وابنه د- عبد الرحمن العشماوي
والشيخ سعيد مسفر وابنه د- انس

----------


## الورقات

> والشيخ إبراهيم .


أهو ابن الشيخ عبدالله أيضا؟

وليتك ذكرت شيئا عنه كما ذكرت عن الشيخ صالح والشيخ أحمد .

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

> أهو ابن الشيخ عبدالله أيضا؟
> وليتك ذكرت شيئا عنه كما ذكرت عن الشيخ صالح والشيخ أحمد .


الشيخ إبراهيم  بن عبدالله بن حميد حفظه الله  مدرس في دار الحديث بمكة  .. هذا الذي اعرفه

----------


## عالمة المستقبل

أبنة الشيخ ابن باز الكبرى داعيه وكانت مديرة مؤسسةابن باز الخيرية, أما عن أخلاقها ودعوتها فلاتسألوني كأني أرى الشيخ, بحق نعم التربية ونعم الخلف والله
وله بنت أخرى أستاذه في جامعة الإمام

----------


## رياض النضرة

> أبنة الشيخ ابن باز الكبرى داعيه وكانت مديرة مؤسسةابن باز الخيرية, أما عن أخلاقها ودعوتها فلاتسألوني كأني أرى الشيخ, بحق نعم التربية ونعم الخلف والله
> وله بنت أخرى أستاذه في جامعة الإمام


ما شاء الله تبارك الله..
ذلك ما كنت أبغي...فهل عندك من علم ببنات العثيمين؟
وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا البيان...

----------


## شجرة الدرّ

> ذلك ما كنت أبغي...فهل عندك من علم ببنات العثيمين؟
> 
> ...


الشيخ ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله - كان له منهج مع بناته بخصوص الدراسه ؛ حيث إنهن لا يتجاوزن الصف السادس الابتدائي ؛ والذي أعرفه أنهن أكملن دراستهن مع ازواجهن ( الشيخ : د.سامي الصقير * د خالد المصلح ) .. 

أما الثالثة فقد أكملت دراستها ودرست في جامعة الإمام قسم الدعوة والإعلام - انتسابا - ..

ولهن جهود في مؤسسة والدهن - رحمه الله - ،، هذا مبلغي من العلم عنهن .

أما أبناءه الذكور فليس في أحدهم طالب علم فيما أعلم ، ابنه الأكبر هو رئيس مجلس ادارة مؤسسة الشيخ ..

هذا ما اعرفة ،،، ومن كان عنده زيادة فليفدنا ..

----------


## ابوعبدالله زياد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الدليل إلى تعلم كتاب الله الجليل



تأليف


حسانة بنت محمد ناصر الدين الألباني


سكينة بنت محمد ناصر الدين الألباني



الكتاب مؤلف من ثلاثة أجزاء كل جزء حجمه 5 ميجا تقريبا

http://www.archive.org/download/aljalel/aljalel01.pdf
http://www.archive.org/download/aljalel/aljalel02.pdf
http://www.archive.org/download/aljalel/aljalel03.pdf

رحم الله الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني و بارك الله في ذريته 
منقول http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=172060

----------


## شموخ الشامخ

(ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين وأجعلنا للمتقين إماما ) اللهم آمين.

----------


## يحيى بن زكريا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

والشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب وأبنائه وأحفاده ؟ وصولا للشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم رحمه الله وأبنائه وأحفاده الذين منهم الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ والشيخ عبد العزيز آل الشيخ
: )

----------


## رياض النضرة

جزاكم الله خيرا  جميعا..

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن عبد القادر

عندنا مثل في منطقتنا ( النار تلد الرماد ) و للأسف يصح في غالب الأحوال (ابتسامة) و  قد مر بي أن إمام دار الهجرة مالك رحمه الله رأى من ولده قلة نباهة فقال الحمد لله الذي لم يجعل هذا العلم يورث.

----------


## أحمد محمد الحسني

هذا من الكثرة بحيث لايحصى ، فرب ابن رزق العلم كما رزقه أبوه. والحمد لله على نعمه.

----------

